# Different ways to cook/grill steaks....



## Lucky#13

I have been grilling steaks every night for the last couple weeks and have tried many different ways to grill them. I tried it fast, slow, multiple turning, turning once, seasoned, not seasoned, etc.....

All the steaks were ribeyes and NY strips about 1 - 1.5" in thickness and NOT seasoned at all including salt. I preheated my gas grill to between 500-600 degress with lid closed. Then open the lid and lay the steak on the grill and immediately close and cook for exactly 4 minutes. Open lid flip steak once with tongs(no forks that penetrate meat and let juices out) and immediately close lid and cook for 3.5 minutes then take steak of grill and let sit on a plate in its own juices for 5 minutes and then dig in. The steak by the time it has sat and rested for 5 minutes on the plate is a perfect medium. 

What are ways you guys have tried and worked out well? I am always willing to try something new.


----------



## uscitizen

If I could just find out what Logans Roadhouse puts on their steaks....


----------



## Lucky#13

uscitizen said:


> If I could just find out what Logans Roadhouse puts on their steaks....



Have you thought about bribing one of the cooks? I saw a thread on google a couple days ago about logans spice recipe. I bet if you search you could find it using google. I tried to post a link earlier...since I am new here and do not have 15 posts I can not post links otherwise I would search for you.


----------



## Ringel05

Lucky#13 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could just find out what Logans Roadhouse puts on their steaks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about bribing one of the cooks? I saw a thread on google a couple days ago about logans spice recipe. I bet if you search you could find it using google. I tried to post a link earlier...since I am new here and do not have 15 posts I can not post links otherwise I would search for you.
Click to expand...


Ingredients
Convert Measures

    * 1/4 c. black (course) grnd pepper
    * 1/4 c. salt
    * 1/4 c. garlic pwdr
    * 2 Tbsp. paprika
    * 1/4 c. onion pwdr
    * 2 Tbsp. MSG (can omit) meat tenderizer
    * 2 Tbsp. seasoning salt
    * 1 Tbsp. celery salt

Directions

   1. Combine ingredients.
   2. Rub 1/2 c. of seasoning per 10 lbs. meat. Rub and massage seasoning in with soy sauce after all wet, work the seasoning in very well! Keep adding more seasoning till you have the amount needed. Place in refrigerator and let seasoning soak into meat for 24 hrs before cooking.


----------



## Lucky#13

Ringel05 said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could just find out what Logans Roadhouse puts on their steaks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about bribing one of the cooks? I saw a thread on google a couple days ago about logans spice recipe. I bet if you search you could find it using google. I tried to post a link earlier...since I am new here and do not have 15 posts I can not post links otherwise I would search for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> Convert Measures
> 
> * 1/4 c. black (course) grnd pepper
> * 1/4 c. salt
> * 1/4 c. garlic pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. paprika
> * 1/4 c. onion pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. MSG (can omit) meat tenderizer
> * 2 Tbsp. seasoning salt
> * 1 Tbsp. celery salt
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Combine ingredients.
> 2. Rub 1/2 c. of seasoning per 10 lbs. meat. Rub and massage seasoning in with soy sauce after all wet, work the seasoning in very well! Keep adding more seasoning till you have the amount needed. Place in refrigerator and let seasoning soak into meat for 24 hrs before cooking.
Click to expand...


Do you use these seasoning even on prime cuts of ribeyes, tbones, ny strips? If so does it take away from any of the natural flavor or enhance it? Going to cook a lamb shoulder steak in a couple hours and might use your recipe.


----------



## Ringel05

Lucky#13 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about bribing one of the cooks? I saw a thread on google a couple days ago about logans spice recipe. I bet if you search you could find it using google. I tried to post a link earlier...since I am new here and do not have 15 posts I can not post links otherwise I would search for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> Convert Measures
> 
> * 1/4 c. black (course) grnd pepper
> * 1/4 c. salt
> * 1/4 c. garlic pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. paprika
> * 1/4 c. onion pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. MSG (can omit) meat tenderizer
> * 2 Tbsp. seasoning salt
> * 1 Tbsp. celery salt
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Combine ingredients.
> 2. Rub 1/2 c. of seasoning per 10 lbs. meat. Rub and massage seasoning in with soy sauce after all wet, work the seasoning in very well! Keep adding more seasoning till you have the amount needed. Place in refrigerator and let seasoning soak into meat for 24 hrs before cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you use these seasoning even on prime cuts of ribeyes, tbones, ny strips? If so does it take away from any of the natural flavor or enhance it? Going to cook a lamb shoulder steak in a couple hours and might use your recipe.
Click to expand...


How would I know.  You guys wanted it, I found it online and posted it.


----------



## Lucky#13

Ringel05 said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> Convert Measures
> 
> * 1/4 c. black (course) grnd pepper
> * 1/4 c. salt
> * 1/4 c. garlic pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. paprika
> * 1/4 c. onion pwdr
> * 2 Tbsp. MSG (can omit) meat tenderizer
> * 2 Tbsp. seasoning salt
> * 1 Tbsp. celery salt
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. Combine ingredients.
> 2. Rub 1/2 c. of seasoning per 10 lbs. meat. Rub and massage seasoning in with soy sauce after all wet, work the seasoning in very well! Keep adding more seasoning till you have the amount needed. Place in refrigerator and let seasoning soak into meat for 24 hrs before cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use these seasoning even on prime cuts of ribeyes, tbones, ny strips? If so does it take away from any of the natural flavor or enhance it? Going to cook a lamb shoulder steak in a couple hours and might use your recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would I know.  You guys wanted it, I found it online and posted it.
Click to expand...


LOL...gotcha. Roadhouse recipe. Been staring at the screen too long.


----------



## uscitizen

I know they use it on Fillet Mignon, and NY strips
I never got ribeyes (yech) or Tbones there.


----------



## Mr. H.

Steak 14 nights in a row?

When's the last time you pooped?


----------



## Lucky#13

Mr. H. said:


> Steak 14 nights in a row?
> 
> When's the last time you pooped?



Every morning like clockwork. I had lamb steak last night and it was yummmmmmy.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Rare is good.  Very good.  Break off the cow's horns, wipe his butt and run him in the room.  That's done enough.


----------



## Lucky#13

Count Dracula said:


> Rare is good.  Very good.  Break off the cow's horns, wipe his butt and run him in the room.  That's done enough.



A good vet could bring it back to life. I rarely eat rare but sometimes medium rare. When grilling for the family they mostly like medium to medium well so i cook theirs medium well and mine medium.


----------



## syrenn

I use NY strips 1 inch thick 

Bring to room temp
Lightly coat each side with olive oil
season with salt and pepper

Grill over direct coals with hickory chips on a cast iron grill inset.

4 mins per side. 

If you want "hash marks"  turn stakes 45 degrees after 2 mins on each side.

Optional---- a hunk of Stilton placed on top of each steak right after it comes off the grill.


----------



## Lucky#13

syrenn said:


> I use NY strips 1 inch thick
> 
> Bring to room temp
> Lightly coat each side with olive oil
> season with salt and pepper
> 
> Grill over direct coals with hickory chips on a cast iron grill inset.
> 
> 4 mins per side.
> 
> If you want "hash marks"  turn stakes 45 degrees after 2 mins on each side.
> 
> Optional---- a hunk of Stilton placed on top of each steak right after it comes off the grill.



I agree. Wood is the best. I bought a new gas grill and need to buy a new grill for wood.


----------



## Mr. H.

I had a Webber charcoal grill for like 15 years then went to gas. There are trade-offs but you can do meat mighty fine on gas. 

Last time I did the steaky treats it was Filet du Mignon wrapped in bacon. I coated each side with some McCormic Grill Mates sprinkles. Hell I even got compliments from the mother in law.


----------



## AllieBaba

We used to make ribeyes and kabobs using a marinade my ex learned while working for a basque barbecue marvel, Mario Zubiria.

I didn't really pay close enough attention to the marinade, but it's good on everything...lamb, beef, you name it.

I know it starts with red wine and red wine vinegar. Lots of garlic and pepper, dehydrated onion. I think he used Johnny Salt too. Marinade the meet as long as possible. It's acidic so it will "cook" the meat somewhat; break it down. I loved it for kabobs, and lamb, and any tougher steaks (round steak, sirloin). I actually like ribeyes without any marinade. 

I like ribeyes around an inch thick (3/4 is okay). I use a cast iron skillet, and have the meat at room temp before cooking. I use medium high heat, and a little bit of butter. I sear it until it's got a good caramel color, flip it and put a pat of butter on the cooked side and cook the other side.

That's very rare. If I want it more well done, I'll let it cook a little longer.


----------



## hjmick

Cast iron skillet, finish in a hot oven. Perfect every time.


----------



## Vastator

Pan fried in cast iron.
Let NyStrip come up to room temp, salt and pepper to liking. Cut cross hatching in the fat along the edge of the steak. (Should look like a file.)

Heat up the pan. Hot! If you aren’t thinking “it’s too hot”; it’s not hot enough. Seriously...

When it’s hot dammit, add a quarter stick of butter.
When butter is melted put steak in pan on edge, fat side down for 1.5 minutes.

Then lay steak down for 3 minutes. Flip, then 3 more minutes.
Pull steak out of the pan, and set aside.
Deglaze pan with balsamic vinigar, add 1 shallot sliced, and another quarter stick of butter.
once butter is melted, and shallots are half way done; tilt the pan so it’s contents settle to one end. ( The low side)
Return the steak to the pan on the high, and dry side.

Now keep pan tilted, and with a spoon continually baste your steak with the deglazing for one minute.

Pull your steak out of the pan, set aside, and cover with blue cheese crumbles, then slather your pans contents over the steak. Let sit 3 or so minutes, and then enjoy the best steak you’ve ever made...


----------

